# 2 male betta's in one tank



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

If I was going to put 2 male Betta's in a tank, I would need alot of plants and a big enough tank correct? Would it help if it had other fish in it? Yes I know I'm taking a huge chance, that's why I'm leaving there old tanks up in-case it goes bad.


PS:Would a 30g or 29g be big enough you think? They have lived with other fish there whole time with me. One of them with a female betta.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes, lots of plants and cover is necessary. IMO 30g is not enough. I'd start with atleast a 3ft tank....4ft would be better. Keeping other fish in the tank would be fine IMO...just no fin nippers. It might help keep the bettas minds off each other.

Good luck....I think you'll need it.  I'd separate them at the first sign of fighting....


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I've been keeping there tanks right next to each other for awhile now so they could see each other. I was hoping I could do a 4ft but I don't have enough space for one, I will try to get a 3ft. What plants would you recommend?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Plant choice depends on the lighting. I'd try to do atleast medium light (2 or so watts per gallon) so that you can have alot of stem plants in the tank. They make excellent cover for fish IMO.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I like Jungle and twisted Val, it grows in very little light and can be quite dense in clumps. Large bunches of Elodea tied together and pushed into the substrate provide excellent hiding places too and don't require much light. Obviously if you have the correct lighting you can really go all out with more exotic and light hungry plants...they are just some low lighting options. Good Luck, i hope they don't kill each other!


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought about trying this with my 125 gallon tank... but just haven't gotten around to setting it up yet.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

One thing I'm stuck on now, should I put them both in at the same time? or one and then the other? And should I have there tankmates in before they go in? I'm still thinking on which tankmates.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Both at the same time so neither of them can establish a territory before the other is added, that will just infuriate the already established one more and lead to more fighting. Good tank mates would be any smaller tetras, definitely NOT guppys. Try neon or cardinal tetras, glowlights, black neons midnights or even Harlequin Rasboras. None of the larger type tetras as they are nippy and more aggressive. 

Good luck


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome, I have plenty of black neons to go around. One thing about plants, what plants would you recommend? I need fast growers who don't require ferts.


EDIT:I just want to double check to make sure I remember correctly, keeping dwarf gouramis and betta's together is a big no-no correct?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

All plants require fertilisers or they will simply die off in a very short space of time. A large bottle of fish safe aquatic plant fertiliser dosed at weekly intervals will last you a while. As for fast growers you can't go past the plants I've already mentioned. Val and Elodea grow surprisingly fast with very little light. I only have a home made light dome with those energy saving globes in it and I have to trim the val once a week at least! You will also find that all plants need CO2 also to some extent. I don't have a CO2 diffuser or anything like that in my tank and my plants are surviving, but I also don't add air stones etc so any CO2 naturally in the water stays there for the plants to use. 
As for keeping male Bettas with Gourami's I can't comment. I have a male blue dwarf with 3 females in my 50g and they leave each other alone, males on the other hand might be a different story. To be safe I would just have the 2 males and some tetras, forget the dwarf gourami.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Where would I get fertiliser?


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

You can get the ferts at most any LFS that sells plants. Also online, if all else fails.

You mentioned one of the males is with a female. I wouldn't add her to the tank, otherwise they have something very important (in their minds) to fight over.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

stargate_geek said:


> You can get the ferts at most any LFS that sells plants. Also online, if all else fails.
> 
> You mentioned one of the males is with a female. I wouldn't add her to the tank, otherwise they have something very important (in their minds) to fight over.


No they aren't in the same tank any longer, after a few bad attempts at breeding(she would eat the eggs, which would somehow stress the male out) I moved her to another tank. She was living with black neons until she died, I suspect of old age.


----------



## Fish Muffin (Aug 25, 2007)

Old age or the Neons stressed her out, One of the two


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

why would you pput two MALE BETTAS together? they will fight... it's thier cilture.. thier fighting fish..... females u can yes.. but MALES????


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

I suggest reading the entire thread before making comments....


Although its not really reccomended, as already said in a large enough tank with an incredible amount of cover, it may be possible to keep them. It was also suggested that at the first sign of fighting they were separated.

What is with these ridiculous posts lately??:chair:


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I would give it a try. Might be my second choice for setting up another tank.


----------



## phat fish (Aug 25, 2007)

please pot back once you put them in ive been following this tread....i would like toknow what happens...bc they will have so many plants..thanks.
phat~


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I will post back when it's all done. I bought the tank yesterday(3 ft long 40g's, almost got a 55 but it was to big for the car), along with some silk plants, I'm going back next week to get live plants, I hope to have the stand done Friday, and the tank filled with water, saturday, or sunday afternoon.(A friends father died so I'm having to put it off for a few days).


Fish muffin:Yeah I thought of that, but she had no signs of stress, although they don't always show signs.


mcdanielnc89:Yes please do read the original post. I will be watching them 24/7 with a net ready in-case it does not go well.


----------



## Fish Muffin (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice man keep us updated


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I set-up the tank today, I added bio-spira, a filter from an established tank, and some fake plants from established tanks, I only have one betta in there right now because I'm afraid the other is on his way out, he has quit eating and just floats there, I've tried feeding different things, and I can't find anything wrong with him. Anyways it has all fake plants right now, I still need to buy the real, I will try to get pics up tomorrow  .


----------

